# 3-in-1 And Chap Stick



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I had a cabinet door hinge break on me the other day. Not a huge deal as I just stole a hinge from one of the doors that had 3 and we were up and running in just a few minutes. I kept the broken hinge thinking I might be able to fix it -- nope, pretty much impossible. So, I inspected it further to see what the cause of the failure was. Looked to me as if it was simply a lack of oil.

I went around and put some 3-in-1 oil on all the hinges. Man what a difference. Oiled all the door hinges, too. Great improvement all the way around. You need to oil the spring in the hinges as well as the part that actually hinges.

On one of the hinges I oiled, I got a little too much on and it ran down the door a tad. The drip contained a lot of metal filings, so I knew that a lot of binding had been taking place.

The chap stick? Use it on the plastic keeper that keeps the door closed. Some of mine were a little too tight, so put some chap stick on. Works great!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

vdub said:


> I had a cabinet door hinge break on me the other day. Not a huge deal as I just stole a hinge from one of the doors that had 3 and we were up and running in just a few minutes. I kept the broken hinge thinking I might be able to fix it -- nope, pretty much impossible. So, I inspected it further to see what the cause of the failure was. Looked to me as if it was simply a lack of oil.
> 
> I went around and put some 3-in-1 oil on all the hinges. Man what a difference. Oiled all the door hinges, too. Great improvement all the way around. You need to oil the spring in the hinges as well as the part that actually hinges.
> 
> ...


Yup I did that too, earlier this season. I didn't tell anyone, not even the DW







. BUT she noticed that the door under the sink opens and closes easier.







Stuff has lasted 4 months so far!
















Eric


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Nic etip, I have been shooting everything with WD spray to lube and quite. Works great on the stabilizer jacks. I could never put much pressure on the and then after the WD treatment they would actually work. Also did the folding stairs and open and close great.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> The chap stick? Use it on





> the DW





> she





> opens and closes easier





> Works great


Thanks for the tip.









Mark


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Good Tip
















Thanks
willie


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > The chap stick? Use it on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BWAHAHAHA!

I'm gonna try that too, I'll report back.

-Matt


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > The chap stick? Use it on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

nynethead said:


> Nic etip, I have been shooting everything with WD spray to lube and quite. Works great on the stabilizer jacks. I could never put much pressure on the and then after the WD treatment they would actually work. Also did the folding stairs and open and close great.


I would not be using WD40 as a lube it was not made for that purpose and will cause more problems in the future. I have worked in a lot of shops that will not allow WD40 in the shop. WD40 works great for removing water and does a good job of removing rust. But sense it holds water so well if leave it on a hinge or metal it will cause it rust. Silicone is a better choice and 3 and 1 oil is also good.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Verstelle said:


> Nic etip, I have been shooting everything with WD spray to lube and quite. Works great on the stabilizer jacks. I could never put much pressure on the and then after the WD treatment they would actually work. Also did the folding stairs and open and close great.


I would not be using WD40 as a lube it was not made for that purpose and will cause more problems in the future. I have worked in a lot of shops that will not allow WD40 in the shop. WD40 works great for removing water and does a good job of removing rust. But sense it holds water so well if leave it on a hinge or metal it will cause it rust. Silicone is a better choice and 3 and 1 oil is also good.
[/quote]

I ll second that.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I like Mark's tip.


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

Yea, I wouldn't use WD40 either. I only use spray silicone or teflon. Both are dry lube's, so they don't attract dirt and grime. Much better, IMHO.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Do you apply the chap stick directly to the plastic keepers or to your lips and then kiss the doors?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

campmg said:


> Do you apply the chap stick directly to the plastic keepers or to your lips and then kiss the doors?


LMAO


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

campmg said:


> Do you apply the chap stick directly to the plastic keepers or to your lips and then kiss the doors?


LOL ROTFLMAO

I really enjoy your humor


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

campmg said:


> Do you apply the chap stick directly to the plastic keepers or to your lips and then kiss the doors?


----------

